# 220 volt heat press question



## stv4bs (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi i am looking to purchase a 4 in 1 220volt heat press (very good price , that is why i am asking) , but have a question about the voltage ? Can i plug this into my regular 110volt wall outlets or do i need to get something (converter box of somesort ) to use this heat press at home? if so what exactly do i need to do to use this heat press without ruining anything electrical in my house or the machine itself , thank you your feedback is much appreciated


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

I would suggest you consult an electrician. No you can not plug a 220v device into a 110 outlet. To run a 220 unit, you will need to have wiring run and an outlet installed. It sounds like you are in over your head on this, hence consult an electrician so you don't burn your house down.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree. You'll need another line run and depending where you put it may be expensive. Just get an estimate.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Since you don't know about that (I'm not trying to beat you up over it), then I wouldn't suggest you do this. But for someone who knows electricity and in this predicament you could always unplug your dryer and make a plug to fit the socket. That would give you the wire and volts to accommodate the press draw. It's pretty simple. 2 are hot and one is ground or neutral or in the case of a 4 wire system. One is neutral and one is ground and 2 are hot. Each hot leg has 110. A hot leg and ground or neutral will shock you fairly good (same as a regular socket). So turn off the power before you do any wiring or even unplugging it since it's a big plug and your finger can slip over the plug and end up touching the prongs giving you a little jolt. OF course the easiest way to tell your legs of electricity apart is to get a little voltage tester. Once you get 220 (or more usually more like 240) then you've got your two hot legs to make sure you attach your two hot legs of the press to the corresponding place in the plug. 

I'm editing this to say that I don't mean that you will actually MAKE a plug. You go to Home Depot type store and buy the plug. Then you cut the end off your press cord and add the correct plug to the wiring.
It's easy once you figure it out. Honestly, the grounds aren't necessary for power, but I'm sure an electric geek will chide me on that.


----------



## eiggoziur (Sep 1, 2014)

If you can plug directly your 220v heatpress to 110v outlet, it will not give you the sufficient power of the unit or it will not work at all. You will need to install a step-up transformer 110v - 220v with higher wattage than your heatpress to have it work normally. It may be expensive and bulky depends on the wattage of your unit and increase your electric bill as well. Better to buy the heatpress with the same voltage rating as in your power outlet or if there's an auto-volt feature on the unit, (you can plug the unit either to 110v or 220v) the better.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

DO NOT PLUG INTO 110. Next run a separate 220 line to a new outlet. If you do not know what you are doing you at risk doing serious damage and maybe start a fire, if I were you, I would pass on this


----------



## ClothingPrinting (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm quite confused with this thread, I am going to by a 220v heat press aswell, and I will be using it at home.

What's the deal? Am I not able to do this or something? Don't want to blow my plug sockets..


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh man. This thread has some dangerous advise in it. Please don't try plugging a 220v heat press, or anything else into a 110v outlet by changing the plug or eliminating a ground wire or anything like that. They have different plugs on the end of the cord for a reason. It's so you don't plug it in to the wrong outlet. If you don't already have a 220 outlet, but you want to buy a 220v heat press or conveyor dryer for example, you will have to have a 220v line installed. It doesn't have to be really expensive, but it has to be done properly. Ask an electrician for an estimate. If you have an electric stove in your kitchen, it is 220v most likely. If you don't want to go through that, then buy a 110v heat press. And, if you do get a 110v heat press, see if it needs a dedicated 20 amp circuit and make sure you have one in your house where you need it. Be safe.


----------



## ClothingPrinting (Sep 3, 2014)

The cooker and washing machine sockets is quite easy access for me to get too, so I will have a look and look what voltage it is.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I wasn't saying to plug into a 110 outlet. Most dryers are 220 as are ranges and even some plugs where window units used to be (it'll have the odd receptacle). What I'm saying is that it's not cost effective to get a rewire job or a buck/boost transformer for a small home based business when there are plenty of 220 outlets normally around the house. Yes, 220 is different for a reason, but there are like 10 different 220 plugs. I wasn't saying to modify it to fit a 110. I'm saying that your dryer plug is going to be some huge odd plug. You can change your smaller 220 plug to fit the larger receptacle and they sell those plugs at Home Depot type stores. If you're uncomfortable with this, then don't attempt and end up paying 1000's of dollars for a fix. 

I got my Geoknight 394TS for $60 because the guy didn't know how to plug it in. I work around 3 phase motors and electricity every day so it's not a boogeyman. In fact, mine doesn't even have a plug but is hard wired to a disconnect.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll reiterate. If you have to ask what the difference is, you are out of your knowledge base on what needs to be done. There is more at risk than hooking the press up. If the proper wire size or fuse/breakers are not used, there is a risk of an electrical fire, and/ or if it is wired incorrectly, there is the risk of shock or electrocution. 
I also do my own but understand and advise that if you don't have the knowledge, you should defer to someone who does.
There is more at risk than saving a few dollars.
If you decide to take some of the advise offered, make sure your insurance premium is paid.


----------



## ClothingPrinting (Sep 3, 2014)

By any chance are you guys from the US?

I am from the UK and I believe that standard sockets here are 230v, therefore I don't have to worry?


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey Doc, yes that makes a difference. It at first sounded like an attempt to plug a 220v into a 110v, and yes being in the US, most homes are only running 110v outlets for the most part.


----------

